# Cubase Pro 10



## novaburst (Jun 1, 2019)

Great offer on cubase 10, great work form the Steinberg team.

I do have a Question: i can not find how to delete vst instruments from a project,
strange enough it does not say in the PDF manual.

Been looking every where, any help on this 

Thanks


----------



## Doug (Jun 1, 2019)

I don't think there is a _delete instrument_ function per se. Instead, you can click on the instrument name under VSTi and then select "No VST Instrument" (or change it to a different instrument).


----------



## novaburst (Jun 1, 2019)

Thanks for reply, but it still loads when ever you start the project, what is the idea of no delete


----------



## novaburst (Jun 1, 2019)

Doug said:


> I don't think there is a _delete instrument_ function per se. Instead, you can click on the instrument name under VSTi and then select "No VST Instrument" (or change it to a different instrument).



miss understood first time, yes it worked, thanks for that


----------



## novaburst (Jun 1, 2019)

it funny because its how cubase has done it all the time


----------



## C-Wave (Jun 1, 2019)

Same thing with FX (in an insert slot).; you change it to “no effect”.


----------



## novaburst (Jun 1, 2019)

C-Wave said:


> Same thing with FX (in an insert slot).; you change it to “no effect”.



I think i was looking for some smart ass super dooper short cut, i kind of new the thing would be right in front of my face.

Anyway great program this Cubase 10, loving it


----------



## labornvain (Jun 4, 2019)

C-Wave said:


> Same thing with FX (in an insert slot).; you change it to “no effect”.


On an insert slot, you can actually click on the effect and drag it off the screen. That will delete it.


----------



## zolhof (Jun 4, 2019)

A nifty shortcut: click the drop-down menu and press delete/backspace + enter to remove an item. That works globally whenever a drop-down menu is available.

Bonus: if you click the "INSERTS" text on a mixer channel (closing it) and press the delete or backspace keys, Cubase will ask if you want to reset the rack, removing all plugins at once. That also works with strips and sends.


----------



## C-Wave (Jun 4, 2019)

labornvain said:


> On an insert slot, you can actually click on the effect and drag it off the screen. That will delete it.


Thanks .. i didn’t know that.


----------



## novaburst (Jun 5, 2019)

labornvain said:


> On an insert slot, you can actually click on the effect and drag it off the screen. That will delete it.



Haha nice find


----------



## shomynik (Jun 6, 2019)

labornvain said:


> On an insert slot, you can actually click on the effect and drag it off the screen. That will delete it.





zolhof said:


> A nifty shortcut: click the drop-down menu and press delete/backspace + enter to remove an item. That works globally whenever a drop-down menu is available.
> 
> Bonus: if you click the "INSERTS" text on a mixer channel (closing it) and press the delete or backspace keys, Cubase will ask if you want to reset the rack, removing all plugins at once. That also works with strips and sends.



wow some beautiful stuff there


----------



## novaburst (Jun 9, 2019)

Any users of Cubase 10pro getting momentary audio drop outs when changing track lanes while playback is in progress,

At first i thought it was because i am using a cubase 6 project in Cubase 10 but i have created some fresh tracks and getting the same, very annoying, 

Is there a work around any one has sussed out


----------



## C-Wave (Jun 9, 2019)

novaburst said:


> Any users of Cubase 10pro getting momentary audio drop outs when changing track lanes while playback is in progress,
> 
> At first i thought it was because i am using a cubase 6 project in Cubase 10 but i have created some fresh tracks and getting the same, very annoying,
> 
> Is there a work around any one has sussed out


Is ASIO Guard on?


----------



## novaburst (Jun 9, 2019)

ok this may sound noobish but where is asio guard 

thanks


----------



## C-Wave (Jun 9, 2019)

novaburst said:


> ok this may sound noobish but where is asio guard
> 
> thanks


This is a great video that every Cubase user should watch (includes Asio Guard at 6:10) :


----------



## novaburst (Jun 9, 2019)

Nice one problem solved, vid is a must thank you so much @C-Wave


----------



## Jazzmaster 101 (Feb 5, 2020)

novaburst said:


> it funny because its how cubase has done it all the time


Yes it's almost thesame but before you opened vst instruments and as you click to choose the instrument there it was, as is now, the option of "no instrument". Now it's a bit more hidden. But thanks anyway for i was getting frustrated. Where the **** did they put the "button" to simply remove an instrument ??? Man i wash my clothes in Cubase 10.


----------



## C-Wave (Feb 5, 2020)

Jazzmaster 101 said:


> Yes it's almost thesame but before you opened vst instruments and as you click to choose the instrument there it was, as is now, the option of "no instrument". Now it's a bit more hidden. But thanks anyway for i was getting frustrated. Where the **** did they put the "button" to simply remove an instrument ??? Man i wash my clothes in Cubase 10.


Drag it out of the list.


----------

